# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Внутриконфессиональный диалог

## Ванамали пандит дас

Было бы неплохо дать возможность преданным высказывать своё понимание учения Шрилы Прабхупады без опасения "наезда" со стороны модераторов по причине (по их мнению) "искажений". Ведь именно этого от нас Шрила Прабхупада и хотел. Даже если кто-то что-то "не так" и скажет, то это всего лишь его собствнное мнение, и никто особенно на это не "поведётся". Зато преданные будут чувствовать, что их самих и их мнение уважают, что даст начало развитию тёплых и братских отношений в ИСККОНе.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Я там написал что-то, а потом смотрю  - оказывается нельзя писать. Удалил

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Я там написал что-то, а потом смотрю  - оказывается нельзя писать. Удалил


Где написали, что написали, почему нельзя писать?

Идею внутриконфессионального диалога поддерживаю.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Где написали, что написали, почему нельзя писать?


Раздел "Межконфессиональный диалог" имеет технические ограничения и построен по принципу именного раздела "Вопросы-ответы". Это сделано сознательно, чтобы не создавать свалки. Об этом там написано в преамбуле к разделу. Вы вполне можете там задавать вопросы и участвовать в тех темах, которые вы начали. Если вы эту тему не начинали, то вы не сможете и продолжать. Отвечать там имеют право только несколько преданных, уполномоченных администрацией. Это не дискриминация ваших прав, а тестовый режим работы для этого раздела, т.к. мы пока не знаем, что из этой затеи выйдет. В принципе любители свобод совершенно спокойно могут заниматься обсуждением подобных тем в "Философии". Но там все это будет вашим частным мнением. В разделе "Межконфессиональный диалог" будет излагаться более официальная позиция. Надеюсь, что я прояснил ситуацию.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Надеюсь, что я прояснил ситуацию.


Не совсем. Шриман Вриндавана Чандра дас удалил написанное, значит он имеет право. Выходит, удалил из-за того, что у других нет прав? Или как? На это может ответить только он сам!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Не совсем. Шриман Вриндавана Чандра дас удалил написанное, значит он имеет право. Выходит, удалил из-за того, что у других нет прав? Или как? На это может ответить только он сам!


Почитайте внимательно правила участия в разделе "Межконфессиональный диалог". Этот текст прикреплен как "важный" наверху этого раздела. Если что-то еще не понятно, спрашивайте.  http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=2323

А вообще, я не понял, почему раздел "Межконфессиональный диалог" (диалог между РАЗНЫМИ конфессиями), вдруг превратился во ВНУТРИКОНФЕССИОНАЛЬНЫЙ диалог (диалог внутри одной конфессии)? Мы сделали этот раздел именно для того, чтобы там отвечать на вопросы, возникающие у людей других конфессий по отношению к преданным.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Почитайте внимательно правила участия в разделе "Межконфессиональный диалог". Этот текст прикреплен как "важный" наверху этого раздела. Если что-то еще не понятно, спрашивайте.  http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=2323


Мне не понятна логика сообщения шримана Вриндавана Чандра дас. Если он не имеет права, как он мог (технически) написать в эту тему, а потом удалить. Если имеет право, то интересен мотив удаления.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Мне не понятна логика сообщения шримана Вриндавана Чандра дас. Если он не имеет права, как он мог (технически) написать в эту тему, а потом удалить. Если имеет право, то интересен мотив удаления.


Мне тоже не понятно, но это может пояснить только он.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Похоже, я запутал эту тему. Я наспех решил, что тут речь про "Межконфессиональный диалог".  А щас смотрю первое сообщение, и вижу, что возможно это никак не связано с новым разделом "МД". Т.е. автор темы имел ввиду что-то другое. Но я действительно написал в теме про взгляд Вед на обрезание следующее "Веды туда и не глядят". После чего прочитал правила, и удалил написанное. Почему технически я такой особенный, что сумел таки забросить сообщение туда, где мне нельзя, - я сам не знаю.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Похоже, я запутал эту тему. Я наспех решил, что тут речь про "Межконфессиональный диалог".  А щас смотрю первое сообщение, и вижу, что возможно это никак не связано с новым разделом "МД". Т.е. автор темы имел ввиду что-то другое. Но я действительно написал в теме про взгляд Вед на обрезание следующее "Веды туда и не глядят". После чего прочитал правила, и удалил написанное. Почему технически я такой особенный, что сумел таки забросить сообщение туда, где мне нельзя, - я сам не знаю.


Шриман Вриндавана Чандра дас! Если вы забросили туда сообщение, значит, вам можно! Вы не технически одарённый, а самый что ни  на есть старший преданный!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Почему технически я такой особенный, что сумел таки забросить сообщение туда, где мне нельзя, - я сам не знаю.


Это была ошибка в настройках. Я исправил.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Было бы неплохо дать возможность преданным высказывать своё понимание учения Шрилы Прабхупады без опасения "наезда" со стороны модераторов по причине (по их мнению) "искажений".


ну, это уже не диалог, а скорее монолог для себя. Знаете, есть такая категория людей:  
Для меня совершенство не в том, чтобы сказать нечто, ЧТО вдруг все поймут, приймут, упадут на колени и последуют за тобой. Для меня совершенство в том, что у меня появилась мысль, я ее выразил, осознал ее по новой, и углубил еще чуть-чуть свое понимание... 
Хотя я и задал кучу вопросов, я не совсем хотел получить ответы. Потому что у меня субъективное отношение вообще к самой концепции "вопрос-ответ". Для меня лучший ответ тот, который я сам себе дал. И не потому что он верный ВООБЩЕ, а потому, что источником ответа является тот же источник - я. И так как человек боится, именно боится сам ответить на свои же вопросы, он начинает их задавать ДРУГИМ.... 


Вон тут в соседней теме уже сказали, что для таких вещей есть раздел "Просто так".

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Чтобы все было беспристрастно, и модераторы оставались непогрешимыми, предлагаю, чтобы все искажения тут определял я.

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

> А вообще, я не понял, почему раздел "Межконфессиональный диалог" (диалог между РАЗНЫМИ конфессиями), вдруг превратился во ВНУТРИКОНФЕССИОНАЛЬНЫЙ диалог (диалог внутри одной конфессии)? Мы сделали этот раздел именно для того, чтобы там отвечать на вопросы, возникающие у людей других конфессий по отношению к преданным.


Потому, что внутриконфессиональный диалог более важен, чем межконфессиональный. А так как, на данном Форуме это не приветствуется, то я и сделал такое предложение.

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

> ну, это уже не диалог, а скорее монолог для себя...


Ну знаете, лектор на Бхагаватам тоже не дискуссии устраивает, а просто говорит своё мнение.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Потому, что внутриконфессиональный диалог более важен, чем межконфессиональный. А так как, на данном Форуме это не приветствуется, то я и сделал такое предложение.


Я не понял, почему вы так решили и как одно другому противоречит? В разделе Философия и Традиция вы можете вести любые дискуссии на внутриконфессиональные темы и это уже давно происходит. Странно, что вы этого не заметили. Раздел "Межконфессиональный диалог" создан со специфической целью (читайте преамбулу к этому разделу) и никак не мешает вам вести внутриконфессиональный диалог. Почему вы говорите, что внутриконфессиональный диалог тут не приветствуется - для меня загадка. Практически весь Форум и есть этот самый внутр.конф. диалог. Пожалуйста общайтесь.

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

Почему решил, что более важен? Потому что межконфессиональный диалог обычно связан с политикой и не приносит практической пользы для духовной практики индивидуума. Хотя полностью отказываться тоже не стоит ))
А насчёт дискуссий в разделах Философия и Традиция, то я давно заметил, что это не приветствуется. Хотя может за последние дни что-то и изменилось. Посмотрим...

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Почему решил, что более важен? Потому что межконфессиональный диалог обычно связан с политикой и не приносит практической пользы для духовной практики индивидуума. Хотя полностью отказываться тоже не стоит ))


Позвольте администрации самой решать, какие разделы нужны на Форуме. Раздел "Межконфессиональный диалог" предназанчен для ответов на вопросы гостей Форума, которые интересуются нашим пониманием этой темы. Если вам это не важно, то вам и волноваться не стоит. Пишите на те темы, которые вас интересуют.




> А насчёт дискуссий в разделах Философия и Традиция, то я давно заметил, что это не приветствуется. Хотя может за последние дни что-то и изменилось. Посмотрим...


Судя по дате, вы только вчера зарегестрировались... Как же вы могли "давно" заметить? И в чем конкретно проявляется то, что тут якобы не приветствуется внутриконфессиональный диалог? Может быть мы по-разному понимаем это? Что вы конкретно имеете в виду?

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

> Позвольте администрации самой решать, какие разделы нужны на Форуме. Раздел "Межконфессиональный диалог" предназанчен для ответов на вопросы гостей Форума, которые интересуются нашим пониманием этой темы. Если вам это не важно, то вам и волноваться не стоит. Пишите на те темы, которые вас интересуют.


Странно, что моё высказывание о важности разделов вызвало у Вас такую бурную реакцию. А что-же дальше то будет?



> Судя по дате, вы только вчера зарегестрировались... Как же вы могли "давно" заметить? И в чем конкретно проявляется то, что тут якобы не приветствуется внутриконфессиональный диалог? Может быть мы по-разному понимаем это? Что вы конкретно имеете в виду?


Для того и дан нам разум, чтобы замечать и размышлять. А насчёт конкретных недостатков, то вряд ли Вы согласитесь со мной, иначе бы уже что-то и сами предприняли. Впрочем, время покажет, что тут и как.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Раздел "Межконфессиональный диалог" имеет технические ограничения и построен по принципу именного раздела "Вопросы-ответы". Это сделано сознательно, чтобы не создавать свалки. Об этом там написано в преамбуле к разделу. Вы вполне можете там задавать вопросы и участвовать в тех темах, которые вы начали. Если вы эту тему не начинали, то вы не сможете и продолжать. Отвечать там имеют право только несколько преданных, уполномоченных администрацией. Это не дискриминация ваших прав, а тестовый режим работы для этого раздела, т.к. мы пока не знаем, что из этой затеи выйдет. В принципе любители свобод совершенно спокойно могут заниматься обсуждением подобных тем в "Философии". Но там все это будет вашим частным мнением. В разделе "Межконфессиональный диалог" будет излагаться более официальная позиция. Надеюсь, что я прояснил ситуацию.


По правилам ведения раздела "Межконфессиональный диалог" есть такая проблема, что если вопросы касаются особенности практики невайшнавизма, часто вайшнавы в тч и уполномоченные на ответы некометентны для ответов на эти вопросы - соответственно теряется смысл диалога, точнее он становится невозможным...

Ещё один момент - термин "конфессия" обычно используется применительно к различным христианским деноминациям...
Лучше тогда использовать слово "межрелигиозный"

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> По правилам ведения раздела "Межконфессиональный диалог" есть такая проблема, что если вопросы касаются особенности практики невайшнавизма, часто вайшнавы в тч и уполномоченные на ответы некометентны для ответов на эти вопросы - соответственно теряется смысл диалога, точнее он становится невозможным...
> 
> Ещё один момент - термин "конфессия" обычно используется применительно к различным христианским деноминациям...
> Лучше тогда использовать слово "межрелигиозный"


В любом случае, это раздел у нас экспериментальный. Радха Дамодар прабху просил его создать. Пока еще не ясно во что это выльется. Насчет названия... думаю, что слово конфессия имеет более широкое значение, чем христанская деноминация. По меньшей мере, я слышал, что большинство людей употребляет это слово именно в самом широком смысле.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

А что, этот раздел видят не все? Я его уже не вижу.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> А что, этот раздел видят не все? Я его уже не вижу.


Я его вижу, но он почему-то у меня выделен серым цетом (как авторские разделы), а остальные - голубым цветом.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Я его вижу, но он почему-то у меня выделен серым цетом (как авторские разделы), а остальные - голубым цветом.


Наверное, что-то опять с настройками не то, потому что если этот раздел для общего обозрения, то такие, как я, его уже не видят.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Я исправил настройки. Если кто-то еще не видит - напишите, пожалуйста.

----------


## наиль1008

Диалог должен быть разноОБРАЗным и разноплановым... Для этого предлагаю - "НАМ НУЖНО УЧИТЬСЯ ОБЩАТЬСЯ"...

----------

